# Insurance and open container and weed



## Marie3097 (Sep 17, 2017)

Please please please I need advice. So I was only going to do this for football season and I thought I could get a few bills paid and quit. After working 2 home games I see that I'm not going to be able to quit...I'm in this for the long haul. So first question..if I tell my insurance company I'm doing this are they going to drop me? Second question... if I tell someone with an open container they can't have it or someone gets in and has weed on them..100 percent sure they have it on them..if I tell them I can't drive them..of course they are going to give me a bad rating and make up shit about me. What do I do?


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

The trick is to vet them before you slide the start trip icon. Then you can cancel the trip and they can't leave you feedback or anything like that. You cannot stop them from reporting something else, but you want to report them first for criminal activity the second you cancel the trip. Beat them to it.

Also just ask your insurance about tnc rider. Don't mention you're already driving.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I know I'm not always the best at this... but it's a good idea to go through your car now and then and look for possible contraband. I got pulled over last year and had a drug dog alert on my car. They searched everything but fortunately didn't find anything. I had just vacuumed out the car a few hours earlier.


----------



## Uncle TBRONE (Sep 13, 2017)

Awesomeness101 said:


> The trick is to vet them before you slide the start trip icon. Then you can cancel the trip and they can't leave you feedback or anything like that. You cannot stop them from reporting something else, but you want to report them first for criminal activity the second you cancel the trip. Beat them to it.
> 
> Also just ask your insurance about tnc rider. Don't mention you're already driving.


Great advice ,because people are going to do what they want and you can only control what you see. Why cannabis is an issue is beyond me, as long as they don't light up in the car or offer it as a tip and keep it out of sight it should be a non-issue. Stick with your instinct, but stand your ground if it's obvious. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Marie3097 said:


> Please please please I need advice. So I was only going to do this for football season and I thought I could get a few bills paid and quit. After working 2 home games I see that I'm not going to be able to quit...I'm in this for the long haul. So first question..if I tell my insurance company I'm doing this are they going to drop me? Second question... if I tell someone with an open container they can't have it or someone gets in and has weed on them..100 percent sure they have it on them..if I tell them I can't drive them..of course they are going to give me a bad rating and make up shit about me. What do I do?


o first question..if I tell my insurance company I'm doing this are they going to drop me?

1. that depends on your insurance policy and what state you are in, it is a possibility in MANY places in this county, there are also MASSIVE holes in the insurance in many states, this again depends on what state you are in more than anything else. Your insurance POLICY( not company, YOUR POLICY!) will either allow ridesharing or it won't. If it doesn't and you get into an accident while you are LOGGED IN, and don't have an active trip in any stage of (en route, picked up, waiting for the passenger, driving), in many states YOU HAVE NO COVERAGE.

2. Don't start the trip until you have done the following,

A. Counted the total number of people they want to put into your car
B. Evaluated their need for a carseat/booster seat as applicable in your local/state laws
C. Have found ANY other reason to refuse them service.

Canceling before you start is COMPLETELY different from canceling mid trip and ejecting them.


----------

